# wild marijuana field?



## weedfarmer420 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have recently aqquired a property, ina secluded area, wita natural hemp plant filed growing wild. The previous owners had taken out all weed plants, but there has used to be weed there. I was wonderign if it wold be posb to either cross polenate them wth other weed plants, graf weed plants on to already existing hemp plants or begin growing with seeds and other plants and it will naturaly grown weed. I was also wondering if tieing the stalk with hemp rope during grafting would help bind it together. I also included some informatic elinks that may help. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tidalracepaddler (Jun 5, 2008)

where at, in the states......must be like tennessee or kentucky maybe....am i close. as far a cross-pollinating im not sure...i was under the assumption that hemp contained no thc so if you did cross-pollinate you'd have weak plants....
but i could be wrong

check out my grow please Indoor Hydro Grow #2


----------



## lvjay702 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey tidalracepaddler, hows that Alaskan IPA taste?


----------



## tidalracepaddler (Jun 5, 2008)

tastes like heaven, especially after a stellar first grow harvest..lol...
love the micros


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 5, 2008)

i wouldn't cross-pollinate, but it seems like the perfect cover for mixing in some better stock. i'm not sure if those fields open-pollinate, but if they do you're not going to end up with sinsemilla. the genetics shouldn't affect the quality of bud vs. pollinating with medical-grade, though, as long as you don't mind plucking seeds and the decrease in quality.


----------



## abwhite86 (Jun 12, 2008)

why would you cross it with hemp thats basically crossing it with grass aka no thc baddddddddd idea


----------



## weedfarmer420 (Jun 13, 2008)

hemp is the same plant as weed with out thc, which is why you would put WEED plants in not hemp you dumbass, in case you haven't realized, weed has lots of thc in it.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

abwhite86 said:


> why would you cross it with hemp thats basically crossing it with grass aka no thc baddddddddd idea





weedfarmer420 said:


> hemp is the same plant as weed with out thc, which is why you would put WEED plants in not hemp you dumbass, in case you haven't realized, weed has lots of thc in it.


you guys do know thats how lowryder was developed right?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> you guys do know thats how lowryder was developed right?


not only that, but hemp DOES have thc, it's just classified as under 1% thc, but it is in there............


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> not only that, but hemp DOES have thc, it's just classified as under 1% thc, but it is in there............



yep. Other wise it couldent have been the basis for lowryder cause it wouldent have been able to have the thc levels raised by cross breeding with a normal cannabis plant.

But I think that a normal crop can bee seeded by hemp so I would be very careful about where I grew around there because of severe pollination risk.
And the fact that if a chopper lands to kill all that hemp then they will find your plants. Or find your plants because they thought all that hemp was a huge crop that youve had growing all year.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the backup kochab...... I felt an argument coming (not from you)......


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> thanks for the backup kochab...... I felt an argument coming (not from you)......



schools out so there are lots of arguments going on here lately.
and lots of childish drama b/s too.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> not only that, but hemp DOES have thc, it's just classified as under 1% thc, but it is in there............


lol you'd have to smoke a pound before feeling a buzz


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> yep. Other wise it couldent have been the basis for lowryder cause it wouldent have been able to have the thc levels raised by cross breeding with a normal cannabis plant.
> 
> But I think that a normal crop can bee seeded by hemp so I would be very careful about where I grew around there because of severe pollination risk.
> And the fact that if a chopper lands to kill all that hemp then they will find your plants. Or find your plants because they thought all that hemp was a huge crop that youve had growing all year.


Speaking of helicopters, just about an hr ago i was outside transplanting and a helicopter flew right over the tree lines, so close that it was no higher then a telephone pole. The copter looked like a single man unit. It scared the shit out of me though so i flipped them the bird and hid my plants in the garage against the wall with shit against the plants completely stacked with shit on top of the plants hiding them.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Speaking of helicopters, just about an hr ago i was outside transplanting and a helicopter flew right over the tree lines, so close that it was no higher then a telephone pole. The copter looked like a single man unit. It scared the shit out of me though so i flipped them the bird and hid my plants in the garage against the wall with shit against the plants completely stacked with shit on top of the plants hiding them.


they flew over my shit like that last week is why I said that.
faggots didnt even see my shit, but then again they never have


----------



## overfiend (Jun 13, 2008)

i would'nt smoke a pound of it but cut down the whole damn field and make a huge batch bubble hash you'd have to end up with a nice big chunk w/ a whole field even if it is 1% 

1% of 100 lbs is 1 lb


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i would'nt smoke a pound of it but cut down the whole damn field and make a huge batch bubble hash you'd have to end up with a nice big chunk w/ a whole field even if it is 1%
> 
> 1% of 100 lbs is 1 lb


no, hash is made by the crystal resin parts that are on the buds and leaves of cannabis. That 1% of ruderalis is spread out in all of the plant itself.
there are no crystals on ruderalisis


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 14, 2008)

THC isn't spread out in different parts of the plant. It can only be found in resin glands which reside on the outside of the calyx's and surrounding sugar leaves on females, and in small amounts on the leaves around the flowers of males. If he completely dried all flowering parts of the hemp plant, it would technically be possible to grind it into a dry powder and extract THC, with either the bubble method (for hash), or the butane method (for oil). It would certainly be alot of work for very little yeild though. Alot of butane would also be required, really making not worth the effort. The bubble method would be the only remotely econimically feasable way, and even it is alot of work for very little product.

Also, it seems this needs clarification. While the term Cannabis Ruderalis can be used to describe any Hemp variety that has become wild, not all Ruderalis plants posess the auto-flowering characteristics of the Ruderalis used in the making of LR or LR2, or any hybrid for that matter. They claim to have used a Mexican ruderalis to make LR, and I've heard of auto-flowering Ruderalis coming from eastern europe as well. To my knowledge no American wild hemp cultivars have been found with this trait. 

This guy should be careful and cut most of them down if it truly is a "feild," as hemp is an invasive species and can kill off regional plants because it is so well adapted to grow in almost any environment. However, those genetics could be really old and may have value simply as a variety of "Heirloom Hemp." Also, just because we have no auto-flowering cultivars YET doesn't mean there aren't some waiting to be discovered. I would watch these plants, see if you can start some of their seeds, and look for any auto-flowering plants. If you have that, you could make your own lowryders! much inbreeding and even back-crossing to the P or F1 generation would be necessary, however. Hope you have a couple years to spare, if you observe this to be possible. Anyway, just my 2 cents


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> THC isn't spread out in different parts of the plant. It can only be found in resin glands which reside on the outside of the calyx's and surrounding sugar leaves on females, and in small amounts on the leaves around the flowers of males. If he completely dried all flowering parts of the hemp plant, it would technically be possible to grind it into a dry powder and extract THC, with either the bubble method (for hash), or the butane method (for oil). It would certainly be alot of work for very little yeild though. Alot of butane would also be required, really making not worth the effort. The bubble method would be the only remotely econimically feasable way, and even it is alot of work for very little product.


bubble hash is made by removing the thc crystals off leaves and buds, hemps thc is spread throughout the plant and not concentrated in crystals that can be removed by the bubble method.
The butane would work, although like you said be totally pointless


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 14, 2008)

I understand how bubble-hash is made, but you may very well be right, I have never had a hemp plant to try it out with. But in regards to THC being disctributed differently in hemp than in cannabis, I am sorry but I have to disagree. In no case that I've ever heard of is THC spread throughout a plant, wether hemp or cannabis, ruderalis or reefer. The THC is contained in resin glands, which are much more numerous on females than males, wether you are talking hemp or not. They are located on female flowers and the leaves surrounding them (most dense on calyxes), and on the leaves surrounding some male flowers in a lower concentration. I would think even on a lowly hemp or ruderalis, these glands would still be in the same place, they just dont produce enough resin to create the trichomes that we are all used to seeing. That doesn't mean they aren't there. Thats where the 1% comes from, right?

It is scientific fact that THC does not flow through the cannabis plant like tree-sap flows through a maple tree. Since this is the case, It seems the most likely place for the small amount of resin available from hemp would still be in resin glands, just like they are in marijuana. They just don't make alot, so it doesn't make that little ball on a stick that we see on marijuana. The gland is still there, just in lower number and concentration.

I figure that if you dried your flowers completely and were able to make a very fine dry powder, a very small amount of THC could be extracted with the bubble method, if you had enough screen bags, the tiny broken up peices would accumulate somewhere. That is why I included the step of powdering the dried leaves, because you couldn't get anything if you used regular bubble hash methods. This is a pointless argument though, who makes hash out of hemp? lol.


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> I understand how bubble-hash is made, but you may very well be right, I have never had a hemp plant to try it out with. But in regards to THC being disctributed differently in hemp than in cannabis, I am sorry but I have to disagree. In no case that I've ever heard of is THC spread throughout a plant, wether hemp or cannabis, ruderalis or reefer. The THC is contained in resin glands, which are much more numerous on females than males, wether you are talking hemp or not. They are located on female flowers and the leaves surrounding them (most dense on calyxes), and on the leaves surrounding some male flowers in a lower concentration. I would think even on a lowly hemp or ruderalis, these glands would still be in the same place, they just dont produce enough resin to create the trichomes that we are all used to seeing. That doesn't mean they aren't there. Thats where the 1% comes from, right?
> 
> It is scientific fact that THC does not flow through the cannabis plant like tree-sap flows through a maple tree. Since this is the case, It seems the most likely place for the small amount of resin available from hemp would still be in resin glands, just like they are in marijuana. They just don't make alot, so it doesn't make that little ball on a stick that we see on marijuana. The gland is still there, just in lower number and concentration.
> 
> I figure that if you dried your flowers completely and were able to make a very fine dry powder, a very small amount of THC could be extracted with the bubble method, if you had enough screen bags, the tiny broken up peices would accumulate somewhere. That is why I included the step of powdering the dried leaves, because you couldn't get anything if you used regular bubble hash methods. This is a pointless argument though, who makes hash out of hemp? lol.


yes but as pointless as it is we can still talk about it.
See I think that even whereas most thc is in the glands of the buds like you said, There is small TRACE smounts of thc in the rest of the plant material. Although not flowing like a maple trees sap, there is some locked deep down in there. Thats why we have so many noobies users smoking fan leaves and male stalks, Because they do catch a small buzz from the thc in there.


----------



## 1234abcd (Jun 15, 2008)

I HIGHLY doubt they got rid of all the marijuana... i mean its very hard to distinguish it from hemp espically for someone who doesnt know alot about cannabis plants. I think there is still ALOT of marijuana left that they didnt get.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 16, 2008)

I should rephrase, because I think we are actually kind of agreeing on this one. What I was trying to say is that while it is true that the resin glands are found in the highest concentration on calyxes, they can be found in lower concentrations on other parts of the plant (god we are talking nuts and bolts here, lol) and are invisible to the naked eye. It was a mis-statement when I said 'Only', I really meant 'only in high concentrations' on or around flowers. The leaves that stick out on buds are often covered with THC if its chronic, like the picture Greenhouse seeds uses for thier "White Widow." So leaves do have these glands, most are just too small to see or produce trichomes. Even fan leaves or male plants have these resin glands (I made great brownies with a male once, had to use 2 pounds of dried leaves for the cannibutter, but it got me high as fuck. There is actually one kind of cannabis originating from china (cannabis Chinensis) that grows a single calyx at the base of each fan leaf, where the leaves all meet. These plants have a higher concentration of resin glands in thier fan leaves than normal plants because of this calyx. At the base of these fan leaves, Trichomes can be found.

When you get down to it, I think we are actually trying to say the same thing. I'm saying that the THC is just in the glands, which are distributed throughout the plant and are more concentrated in some places than others, while you are saying that you think that THC is distributed throughout the plant. Either way, it is distributed throughout the plant... so we are both right, lol. I think we are saying a similar thing in 2 different ways. I honestly thought that you thought THC ran like sap through the plant, so I'm glad you cleared that one up as well, lol.


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> I honestly thought that you thought THC ran like sap through the plant, so I'm glad you cleared that one up as well, lol.




No mate, yOu understand what you are talking about right, and so do I, I thought you may be misunderstanding it as you thought I was. lol


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> No mate, yOu understand what you are talking about right, and so do I, I thought you may be misunderstanding it as you thought I was. lol


Oh... fuck, that's pretty funny. I gotta throw some +rep for this hilarious turn of events. also... mate? You from down under? I bet theres some interesting genetics down there that don't get as spread around as much as some genetics from more centralized places. Maybe even landrace shit waiting to be found! Anyway, Cheers for this round, mate!


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> you guys do know thats how lowryder was developed right?


 
umm i think your wrong, but i could be too,

lowryder is a cross of thr ruderals and santa maria strains.
and hemp and weed are the same thing?? just hemp has under 1% thc


----------



## kochab (Jun 18, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Oh... fuck, that's pretty funny. I gotta throw some +rep for this hilarious turn of events. also... mate? You from down under? I bet theres some interesting genetics down there that don't get as spread around as much as some genetics from more centralized places. Maybe even landrace shit waiting to be found! Anyway, Cheers for this round, mate!


ha ha no im not in australia, Im from the us.
and there are landrace strains to be found here, you just have to look



mrXgreenthumbX said:


> umm i think your wrong, but i could be too,
> 
> lowryder is a cross of thr ruderals and santa maria strains.
> and hemp and weed are the same thing?? just hemp has under 1% thc


ruderalisis is hemp man


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 18, 2008)

kochab said:


> ha ha no im not in australia, Im from the us.
> and there are landrace strains to be found here, you just have to look


hehe, you are quite right. The guy who started this thread has some landrace hemp in his own backyard! If I lived anywhere near the South, I would totally be searching for landrace genetics. I think thats about the only place in the US where it grows completely feral. If you know of any places near the Northwest United States that might have some landrace strains. Being a 3rd generation grower, I think my grandma would have told me about any if she knew, but you never know .



kochab said:


> ruderalisis is hemp man


Yeah, no shit. I did wan't to talk about something related to this though, that may be the root of the problem of people's mistaken ideas about the ruderalis. I have read that the definition of Ruderalis is something like this: Any variety of hemp that has gone feral and become a wild, landrace variety. So that means that even the hemp that the person posting this thread asked about could be considered Ruderalis. Basically what I'm getting at is that not all Ruderalis plants posess the ability to auto-flower. I guess if you have access to a wild Hemp feild, check it to see if any of your Ruderalis have the auto-flowering trait. It is my understanding that both a Mexican Ruderalis and an Eastern European Ruderalis have been found to posess the auto-flowering ability. I guess that potentially means that the trait may be a latent submissive trait in many varieties of hemp, and could potentially be found in other populations of Hemp all over the world. 

Also, remember that while all Hemp may not be Ruderalis, all Ruderalis is Hemp. That means that if you have some auto-Ruderalis and want to make it any good, you are going to have to take several steps. First the auto trait will need to be stabilized within it's own population. In some cases, nature has already taken this step for us. After you have a stabilized auto-flowering Ruderalis, you will need to start crossing it with more potent varieties of marijuana. These will then need to be inbred within the new F1 generation in order to stabilize the trait once again. It may be necessary to backcross to either the auto or the non-auto parent, if you started to lose the auto trait or potency, respectively. It will take quite a few years, but may well be worth the effort. That being said, I will know in about a month and 3 weeks how good this stuff can be when people have taken the time to cross and stabilize Ruderalis with good Cannabis (thanks Lowryder and Lowlife!). I know you already knew all this, Kochab, it's for the others, mainly the guy who started this thread, wherever he is... Also at the guy who didn't know ruderalis was hemp,lol.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 19, 2008)

weedfarmer, you should definately breed some good bud into that field, it's the perfect cover, plant a bunch of good plants like every ten feet, do that every year and in a few years you'll, have some middies, keep putting good plants in the field and eventually you'll have a field of dank-ass bud


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 20, 2008)

Honestly..... That sounds like alot of work. Why not just grow regular weed somewhere else, or cut down the hemp feild. Growing hemp isn't legal everywhere, and even in those places where it is, you usually have to get some kind of tax stamp or liscense like people do for medicinal marijuana, only its for farming hemp instead. Personally, it will attract just as much attention wether its hemp or pot. I saw get some heirloom hemp seeds, then cut the feild down if you plan on growing weed there. Otherwise, I'd just leave it alone, or look within your population and see if you have any autoflowering characteristics. then you might have something fun to do for a few years.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

you can grow perfectly good bud in the field. it just won't be sensimilla.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you can grow perfectly good bud in the field. it just won't be sensimilla.


But really, what would be the point? the hemp probably just looks like pot to cops in helicopters, so If you did use this feild to hide tour plants in, even if you didnt mind that they would most likely get seeded by hemp males, it's not like the hemp is gonna HIDE his real ganja. If anything it's like a big arrow saying "look here!" because from the sky it all looks the same. If it seems like its a good spot you could griow there. You could go and kill most of the plants and get rid of all the males, just to make sure you has sensi, but it would be a shame to lose an American Landrace Heirloom Hemp strain. who knows, these plants could be related to the very plants the Constitution and Bill of Rights were written on! I'd just leave it be. If you have plants you want to put outside, put them far enough away that they don't get seeded by hemp. Cannabis doesn't use insects for pollination, just wind, so you don't have to plant you weed plants as far away from them as you would need to if marijuana was an insect pollinated species, but since marijuana uses wind as the "carrier" of its genes, the pollen doesn't make it quite as far, usually. Just plant somewhere within a 1/4 mile that is very similar. depending on weather and win patterns, as well as terrain, that should be far enough to avoid cross pollination. Weed with seeds is a little less potent than it would have been if it were sensi.  out!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, but if he has proof that it was there before he moved there, he can just say he was too lazy to cut em all down. and if it's been there for however long, did the people there before him get in trouble.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 21, 2008)

I honestly think we are having our chain yanked. The person who posted this thread has cgecked in on it once, and has posted all of 2 times. I think some kid just found some wild hemp And was wondering what it was good for. I don't think anyone "aquired property," that sounds like such a load anyway.

Also, proof that they were there before he moved there? like what? a picture? "No officer, I don't know much about that hemp, but I do have proof that it was here when I moved in. I took this picture right here!" lol. 

The only reason I was talking about it is because someone else said something about is because he seemed worried, and the topic had been brought up already. He did say it was a "Feild". But I think we are all being taken for a ride by some high-schooler, just out of classes for the summer, and found some hemp or weed or something. The poster of this thread seems like he might have downs syndrome or something. I think he is retarded and confused or lying. would the person who posted this thread stand up and say differently? we want to know about your hemp!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 21, 2008)

well, if the cops in a helicopter aint seen it yet why would they see it anytime soon.
but, now that you said that joe, I'm thinkin your right, this dude probly is just bullshitin


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 23, 2008)

Especially If you read back at the very beginning, and watch this "weedFarmer420" nearly get into a fight that I could barely understand. Sounds like a middle-schooler that just got out of school for the summer and found someones pot patch. He never did say the size of the "Feild" on this mysterious "property he aquired" lol. I'm gonna give him bad rep tomorrow unless he comes on and at least says something about this before then. And I want the truth this time. I think a teenager stumbled on someones crop, and thinks it's hemp cause theres no flowers on it yet, seeing how its June still.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Especially If you read back at the very beginning, and watch this "weedFarmer420" nearly get into a fight that I could barely understand. Sounds like a middle-schooler that just got out of school for the summer and found someones pot patch. He never did say the size of the "Feild" on this mysterious "property he aquired" lol. I'm gonna give him bad rep tomorrow unless he comes on and at least says something about this before then. And I want the truth this time. I think a teenager stumbled on someones crop, and thinks it's hemp cause theres no flowers on it yet, seeing how its June still.


or knows of a hemp field and wants to plant in it.


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Jun 23, 2008)

tidalracepaddler said:


> where at, in the states......must be like tennessee or kentucky maybe....am i close. as far a cross-pollinating im not sure...i was under the assumption that hemp contained no thc so if you did cross-pollinate you'd have weak plants....
> but i could be wrong
> 
> check out my grow please Indoor Hydro Grow #2


 damn,...that hurts.I will have you know we are known for very good outdoor herb, where I come from. Its our number one cash crop.Bigger than thorobreds, tobacco,bourbon,etc.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

it's the USs number one cash crop.


----------

